# Aluminum siding - galvanized starter strip?



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm rehanging a 35 foot long wall of aluminum lap siding. The original starter strips are pretty bent and beat up.

When I went to the supply house and ordered a few aluminum started strips, I paid and then picking them up they guy says "here's your steel starters..."

Apparently nobody stocks aluminum starters around here. The supply house guys are saying it's fine, you shouldn't have problems.

Would you try vinyl? Salvage the old ones as best as possible? Risk galvanic corrosion with steel??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

dielectricunion said:


> I'm rehanging a 35 foot long wall of aluminum lap siding. The original starter strips are pretty bent and beat up.
> 
> When I went to the supply house and ordered a few aluminum started strips, I paid and then picking them up they guy says "here's your steel starters..."
> 
> ...


If you are really worried about it , you can just take some aluminum coil and make your own starter strips , not that hard to do. 

Personally I would not be to worried about it. Could always use a tape to cover the edge too.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

The steel would be the donor in the galvanic reaction but with the small amount of moisture it's not a likely issue.

Randy's tape suggestion is also a simple precaution.

After removing thousands of squares of roofing with steel nails through aluminum drip edge, my experience suggests it's a very minor concern. I have seen steels nails almost completely dissolved in aluminum roof flashing, but only at drainage points where liquid water was a common occurrence.


----------

